# Spouse/Dependent Visa



## Princess B (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi,

Im getting married to a Spanish citizen in May and will eventually move to Spain.
The wedding will be in India and registered there.

I wanted to know what are the visa requirements for a spouse of a citizen and how long the entire process is likely to take.

I have travelled to Spain in the past on tourist visas, but I guess that counts for nothing.

Are a lot of documents required? 

Thank you in advance for the help!!!


----------



## Princess B (Jan 10, 2014)

No responses yet?
Any help will be appreciated.

I'm looking at organizing all my paperwork as soon as possible.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Once married you can still come in on a tourist visa & as the wife/husband of a Spanish citizen stay permanently whilst your residencia is sorted out.
There was a thread a couple of weeks ago where Xabiachica posted the full details but I cannot find it at the moment.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

A logical place to ask is the Spanish embassy in India. You will probably need to register the marriage there, and obtain some document in order to apply here for residency.


----------



## basbelle (Sep 28, 2013)

I am not sure if there are any differences in the sort of 90 day automatic tourist stay allowable on the US passport but I am doing something quite similar. Perhaps my post is even the one mentioned because I know Xabiachica was one of the wonderful people helping me out with my questions about whether my fiance and I should marry before arriving in Spain. (Thanks to finding that out I'm getting my ideal Summer Solstice wedding!) We are also getting married here, and while he is a Dutch citizen not a Spanish one I believe while the country is in the EU we are safe fr me to work on my residency once I arrive there in that 90 day period wthout fear of deportation. One thing I do know about things like this is to make sure you have all your paperwork in order and have it authenticated by the state/province where the birth/wedding/licensing took place. Her in the US we call it "Apostille" but I'm sure there's an equivalent everywhere else. I also have been informed to make sure these authentications (I hope that's the appropriate word) are recent, like in the last 6 months from when you'll be turning it in. I hope that was at all helpful to you, best of luck in your move!


----------



## Princess B (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you for all the help!

I have been in touch with the Spanish embassy, but they havent been the most helpful.

I'm aware that we will need to get the marriage certificate stamped by the Ministry of External Affairs (because of some Hague Convention rules).

According to some people I have spoken to, my fiance will need to go back to spain with a copy of my wedding certificate and get some documents from there after which I will have to submit those at the embassy/consulate and appear for a personal interview.

The visa will be processed between 1-3 months after that!!!! thats an extremely long wait 

I guess travelling on a tourist and then applying for the residency makes more sense.

Another question - Since I will have quit my job by then, I will have no income proof (though I can show enough money in bank accounts), will my then husband's income proof work as a guarantee for me to procure a tourist visa?

Would they issue a tourist visa to someone who they could be sure would eventually settle in Spain?

Thank you for all your answers!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Princess B said:


> Thank you for all the help!
> 
> I have been in touch with the Spanish embassy, but they havent been the most helpful.
> 
> ...


your husband should be_* living *_in Spain - then you could be here with him with a 'tourist' visa & stay while your 'residencia' is processed

is he not actually living here then?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> your husband should be_* living *_in Spain - then you could be here with him with a 'tourist' visa & stay while your 'residencia' is processed
> 
> is he not actually living here then?


She mentions that he is a Spanish Citizen - I wonder if that means he's a Spanish National (born here)?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> She mentions that he is a Spanish Citizen - I wonder if that means he's a Spanish National (born here)?


arrgh - got her mixed up with someone else

I'm still pretty sure that he'd need to be here in Spain in order to sponsor her to live here

- not 100% - but close


----------



## Princess B (Jan 10, 2014)

He is born in Spain, lives in Spain and is a Spanish citizen/national.
He will be here in May for 3 weeks for our wedding.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Princess B said:


> He is born in Spain, lives in Spain and is a Spanish citizen/national.
> He will be here in May for 3 weeks for our wedding.


ahh - it sounded as if he wasn't living in Spain

simple then - you get married, return to Spain with him with all your paperwork & then apply for your resident/spouse visa


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

You might check if you need to apply for a tourist visa to enter Spain, as India is not on the list of countries which give 90 day visas at the border.


----------



## Princess B (Jan 10, 2014)

elisa31bcn said:


> You might check if you need to apply for a tourist visa to enter Spain, as India is not on the list of countries which give 90 day visas at the border.


that is my point.
In the past to get my tourist visas (ive been there multiple times), Ive needed to show employment documents, leave letter, etc..

Now I will have quite my job, can my husband show his financial documents and act as my sponsor?

Wouldnt it then be obvious that I'm going on a tourist visa and going to eventually settle there.

What are my chances at getting a tourist visa this way? or will I have to wait 3 months as suggested.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

It is my understanding that you will need a short term Schengen visa to enter Spain, but as you will be joining your spouse in Spain, the process is fairly simple and automatic. It doesn't depend on your job, financials,etc., just to prove you are married, and joining him in Spain. The embassy should provide you with a list of documents, but it will be different than your previous visas.


----------



## Princess B (Jan 10, 2014)

thank you!! it doesnt sound as bad as i thought!


----------

